
TrueCrypt issues - phct
after i update TrueCrypt 7.1a to 7.2 the encrypted partition&#x2F;volume after mount it became impossible to browse it because partition&#x2F;volume became RAW and windows explorer does not read RAM partitions,ive tried to use other tools such as VeraCrypt to try to mount with no success,then i try to find problem using testdisk and by what it seems i have Boot Sector and MFT damaged,ive tried to repair Boot Sector&#x2F;MFT with testdisk but does not work,using winhex and open RAW drive i get this error:<p><pre><code>    Warning: Unsupported FILE record size! Cannot read from Drive O:. Sector 613.475.145.525.758 does not exist. Messages of this kind will not be displayed here again for the remainder of this session. Drive O: Cannot open &quot;$MFT&quot;. Unexpected data at offset 45BE7A04153FC00 and offset 52B3AE542400, Res=1, Res2=1
</code></pre>
my question is, how can i recover the encrypted data? ive tried to use recovery tools like Recuva for eg. but they do not work,Recuva complains &quot;unable to read Boot Sector&quot;..
how do i fix Boot Sector and MFT(assuming this is the problem)?
note:this is not system disk encryption..<p>thx in advance.
======
JakDrako
Have you tried removing 7.2 and reinstalling 7.1a? 7.2 should not be used, it
is a crippled, read-only version. 7.1a is the last "real" version of
TrueCrypt.

If the encrypted volume was damaged and you don't have backups, you might be
out of luck.

~~~
phct
hey, yeap i did reinstall 7.1a but the problem persisted,i had a cable
disconnected also and i decide to connect it,im dont understand much about
hware but this cable connected or disconnected seems "optional" as the disk is
detected and seems to work,this is a SATA disk btw,on cryptography mailing-
list a guy replied:

>Yes, the NTFS MFT is corrupted; your tools are telling you that much. The
TrueCrypt container may very well be corrupted beyond the header that you
restored. To what extent either is corrupted is impossible to tell based on
the information you have provided, but the sector number and the MFT offset
indicated would imply a storage device of at least 3*10^17 bytes (about
314,000 TB), which is clearly implausible. I don't think you need a
cryptography expert; rather, you need a data recovery specialist, or possibly
someone who knows the ins and outs of TrueCrypt as a product and its on-disk
format. Or, if that is out of your budget, at least data recovery software.
Now that you are able to open the TrueCrypt container, the fact that the data
is encrypted on-disk should have limited bearing on any further problems, _if_
(which is a very big if) there is no further data corruption.

i've tried to ask other places like
[http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/truecrypt-
problem.380...](http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/truecrypt-
problem.380995/) [https://forum.truecrypt.ch/t/truecrypt-working-but-drive-
is-...](https://forum.truecrypt.ch/t/truecrypt-working-but-drive-is-detected-
as-raw/816/5) and
[https://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/3wscf3/truecrypt_is...](https://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/3wscf3/truecrypt_issues/)

but i did not get many help? how do i repair a TC volume/partition
corrupted/damaged?

